# 선수



## Franck Bronte

Hi,

I found that definition :
http://www.wordreference.com/koen/선수

But I simply was not convinced.
I don't get it : his name is "Kang Ji-seung"
In my case, it's a different context  :
the last name end in -seon-su.
For example : the last name of a tv producer as his friend
likes to call him : Kang seon-su : "강선수!"
(or sometimes "강피디" for "Kang PD" which means Producer Kang.)

Transalted in english, it means "Champ Kang" or "Super Kang"
like "Big Mike", "Old Mike" or "Beauty Mike" ?

Thank you.


----------



## alohaoe

호칭입니다.
아마도 강지승이란 사람이 선수(player, athlete)였겠고 성이 강씨니까 강선수라고 해요.
'성+직함'은 한국에서 흔한 호칭입니다.
일례로 박근혜 대통령은 박대통령이라고 하고, 아직 대통령이 되기 전 당선인 시절엔 박당선인이라고 하죠. 퇴임하면 박전대통령이라고 합니다. 당 대표시절엔 박대표라고 하고요.
선수,대통령,당선인,전대통령,대표 모두 직함에 관련된 말입니다.

Transalted in english, it means "Champ Kang" or "Super Kang"
like "Big Mike", "Old Mike" or "Beauty Mike" ?
No.
강피디는 성이 강씨 + 직함이 피디, 그래서 강피디인 거고 Champ Kang이나 Super Kang이란 의미로는 거의 들리지 않아요.
실제로 strong PD라는 의미로 '강피디(强PD)'라는 말을 쓸려면 한 번 더 부연설명을 해 줘야 상대가 알아들을 겁니다.

선수(player)는 은어(slang)로 여자를 능숙하게 다루며 잘 꼬시는 사람, 플레이보이(playboy)라는 뜻이 있어서 강선수 = 'playboy 강'이란 의미도 될 수 있어요.


----------



## Rance

Is this from the movie 아이들?
In the movie, main protagonist 강지승 says to professor "선수끼리".
선수 can mean athlete, but it can also mean someone who excels in any field.
It can also mean a playboy who excels at luring a woman, but it can be also used to refer an expert in any field(usually which lacks an associated profession).
If someone cooks wells, you can praise by saying "완전 요리사네!"
But if someone excels at spinning a top,you'd say "완전 팽이돌리기선수네!"

In the movie, the protagonist was sent to regional office because of fabricating story while pursuing after fame.
He felt the professor of was his kind, someone pursuing fame.
I believe in some instances he uses the term 선수 as in someone who excels doing anything, or more like will do anything, to pursue fame.
When detective calls PD as 강선수, he may probably picked up the line as 강피디 often says 선수끼리.


----------



## juiceholic

Hello Frank. You got very close. Yes it is a kind of Big Mike or something like that... I don't agree with Alohaoe because yes it does mean almost same.
'선수'(Seon-su) is used in many cases. As alohaoe and Rance said it, 선수 uses to mean 'playboy' and most of cases it fits. (maybe yours too)
But in Korea the meaning of being playboy is actually... less sensational i may say. It may refers to a man who easily talks to girl or man with ambition.
By the way it is a good way to call him(if he's your friend). YOU CAN USE IT TOO


----------



## Franck Bronte

Rance - Juice, it's so nice to both.

Yeah, right. It's 아이들... aka A-i-deul... aka _Children..._ (2011)
Directed by Lee Kyoo-Man.
A touching crime movie based on a true story.

I was worried about never finding the right﻿ words
or hitting wide of the mark.

Thank you so much, buddies.


----------

